# RGS Gun Dog of The Year



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

It is getting close November 25th at Wings n Rings and I am trying to get idea how many of you that quailified are going to bring the hounds to the line! So either post on here or email me at [email protected] And if all the chapters if you could send me your handlers and dog info for the ones that quailified that would be great so I can send out the flier in the next few weeks. Thanks
Nick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

2 flushers, Fred Heller. D and May

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ric Heller 2 flushers. Jones (male) Blue (female) 


RH


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I guess we will have a full flushing division already have 8 only 4 pointing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Well I guess we will have a full flushing division already have 8 only 4 pointing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Big Ric will be there with Wolf as well. 


RH


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

well I was going to bring Kira, but it seems the Hellers filled the line already:lol: 1 flusher please:chillin:


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

mike c.

two flushers.

ruger, gsp & win dog, ep.

too be fair, i'm hoping for a handicap. they run relatively big for flushers. sad.......


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

RecurveRx said:


> mike c.
> 
> two flushers.
> 
> ruger, gsp & win dog ep.


Hell yeah the title is yours this year Mike.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Hell yeah the title is yours this year Mike.


don't be so sure. i hear that retrieving is part of the criteria.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

RecurveRx said:


> don't be so sure. i hear that retrieving is part of the criteria.


Damned referees are killing everything these days.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Damned referees are killing everything these days.


True dat!

That reminds me.... Don't you still owe me a btl of brown liker from a bet on the pac?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Damned referees are killing everything these days.


True dat!

That reminds me.... Don't you still owe me a btl of brown liker from a bet against the pac?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Duece22 said:


> Big Ric will be there with Wolf as well.
> 
> 
> RH


Wolf has been confirmed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bbutler (Sep 3, 2008)

I will be there with one flusher.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Two bitches. me and Schatzinator. pointing


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

GSP Gal said:


> Two bitches. me and Schatzinator. pointing


You must have a hell of a nose. :lol:


----------



## Finders Keepers (Nov 2, 2009)

Brogan - ESS run by Jim Leedy

Winston - E/S run by me

Count us in on the fun!

-Brian


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mike Kibby with Apollo and Ella. (2 pointers)


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Finders Keepers said:


> Brogan - ESS run by Jim Leedy
> 
> Winston - E/S run by me
> 
> ...


Glad to hear Bub will be there.

As for the dog that "placed" but did not in any way qualify...he will not be there.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Daveldman said:


> Glad to hear Bub will be there.
> 
> As for the dog that "placed" but did not in any way qualify...he will not be there.


Special is not running? Are you still taken pics
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gary rhein (Apr 5, 2010)

I will be there with Lucy.But have not received any info.about the event or a invite yet!


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

gary rhein said:


> I will be there with Lucy.But have not received any info.about the event or a invite yet!


We will post something soon on here. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

This Fall, I've been trying to get her permanently disqualified from fun trials, but no joy yet. Pending the outcome of one more shooting dog stake, Lady and I will be there (presuming that I can get Fritz to pull the trigger for me ).


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I was hoping to have a flier from corp by now or everyones email that placed neither has happened so for the time being Please send a check for $65 per dog made out to RGS to 25 Mill rd casnovia MI 49318 and include your name, dogs name, dogs sex, breed of the dog and where you placed and what potsition(this is open to any dog that took 1st through HM THAT did Not over quailify themselves over the summer). And could you please have your money and info in by November 17th. Thank you
Nick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Nick,

I would suggest you email all the Trial Chairs and help spread the word.

Fritz


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump so far three checks are in. Would like to have all entries by nov.17th


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Also I have not recieved any info from the two events that where ran at Tails a waggon, Kzoo or lansing. So if you are placed and going to run get ahold of me.
Nick Moe


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Also I have not recieved any info from the two events that where ran at Tails a waggon, Kzoo or *lansing*. So if you are placed and going to run get ahold of me.
> Nick Moe


Nick, Lansing placements are on the AARGS web site:
http://aargs.org/

Lady's last shooting dog attempt of the Fall will be Sunday at Ionia. With the number of champions entered and the wide open expanse of the particular course we're using, I think she's unlikely to place so I'll probably be in touch next week.

--Mike


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

FindTheBird said:


> Nick, Lansing placements are on the AARGS web site:
> http://aargs.org/
> 
> Lady's last shooting dog attempt of the Fall will be Sunday at Ionia. With the number of champions entered and the wide open expanse of the particular course we're using, I think she's unlikely to place so I'll probably be in touch next week.
> ...


Do you have contact info for 2nd and 3rd


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Do you have contact info for 2nd and 3rd


PM sent.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Here's a link to the flyer. Please hurry up and get your money in. 

http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/UserFiles/File/12MIGunDog Year.pdf


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Lady didn't cut the mustard for a variety of reasons in her last shooting dog attempt today (her dad took 2nd though). 
Provided she still has some cursory retrieving skills, I'll get some $$ into you guys this week.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

I have extra entry forms , soooo If any one wants to go. just send me a bunch of cash [prefer canadian] and I can set you up:lol: just kdding better luck next year. but if you need a form in the kalamazoo area I have them


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

As of today we have less then 20 days till we run and 11 days till your money needs to be in and I only have 11 dogs checks. Get them in


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Deadline is this saturday the 17th get those entries in


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Check's in the mail.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

These ar ethe entries that I have as of this morning.

Mrs. & Mr. MacMaster
Mrs. Heller
Ric Heller
Mr. Ric Heller
Kevin Crowley
Jeff Zenas
Ed Ryne
John Tisch
Mike Cuneo
Paul Fischer
Criminal aka Sandy
Jim Altman
Michael Magnuson
Gary hazel
Michael Engel
Tom Beauchamp
Mike Lareau
Randy Strouse
Jason steele
Doss Cheek
Mike Kibby

If you are not on this list get me your info by Saturday.
Nick


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Added to the list today:
Mike Carmody
Szydlowski
Ken Peszko
Brian Trimmer
Jim Leedy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok we will have a long day and we will be trying to move this thing right along so please be early. the running order is this and start time is 8am

8am
1 Paul Fisher Griff male Dodger
2 Ed Ryne GSP Male Zeek
830
3 Mike Kibby GSP female Ella
4 Brent Pike Pointer female Morgan
9am
5 Ric Heller Sr Lab Male Wolf
6 Mike Minnick Springer Male Finn
930
7 Nick Moe Fench Britt Female Jade
8 Mike Lareau Pointer Female Lady
10am
9 Doss Cheek GSP Female Zoey
10 Michelle MacMaster Setter Male Cruise
1030
11 John Tisch Lab Male Axel
12 Ric Heller Lab Male Duece
11am
13 Jim Leedy Spaniel Male Brogan
14 Nick Moe Lab Male Kenny
1130
15 Randy Strouse Setter Female Allie
16 Mike Kibby GSP Male Appolo
noon
17 Jason Steele GSP Male Zoey
18 Gary Hazel GSP Female Sasha
12:30-1:00 lunch
1pm
19 Tom Beauchamp Setter Male Trigger
20 Mike Manuson GSP Female Abby
1:30
21 Mike Cuneo Lab Male Sisco
22 Ric Heller Lab Male Jones
2:00
23 Brian Trimmer Setter Male Winston
24 Mike Carmody GSP Male Ruger
2:30
25 Michelle MacMaster Setter Female Blue
26 Kevin Crowley SM Female Litha
3:00
27 Fritz Heller Lab Female May
28 Mike Engel Lab Female Bailey
3:30
29 Ken Peszko Setter Female Annie
30 Mike Carmody Pointer Male Wiston
4:00
31 David Golfetto Spaniel Female Annie
32 Brad Adamson Cocker Male Tango
4:30
33 Joe Szydlowski GSP Male Duke
34 Nick Moe GSP Male Benneli
5:00
35 Jim Altman Chessie Female Kira
36 Ric Heller Lab Female Blue
5:30
37 Jeff Zenas Vizzala Female Zoey
38 Sandy Misaras GSP Female Schattzie

I will see everyone sunday

Nick Moe


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Will the gallery be allowed to walk braces?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> Extremely nice draw and both judges really know their grouse dogs. Terhaar is probably the top winning coverdog amateur in the country over the last several years.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing old friends and making some new ones.
> Good luck to all and go pointers!


Pressures on Mike, you could not ask for a better judge draw than these two for your fire breathing dragon to show her stuff in front of.


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

When is the trial? I'd like to hang out for a while.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Dave Medema said:


> When is the trial? I'd like to hang out for a while.


I am sending Schatzie home with Scott today for her rendevous with Chip. Hopefully Chip does his duty, and off to the trial on Saturday.

(Hope she isn't to distracted with the previous weeks activity.  Wait, we are talking about Schatzie here.)


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Dave Medema said:


> When is the trial? I'd like to hang out for a while.


Next Sunday in Zeeland. Wings and Rings.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

GSP Gal said:


> I am sending Schatzie home with Scott today for her rendevous with Chip. Hopefully Chip does his duty, and off to the trial on Saturday.
> 
> (Hope she isn't to distracted with the previous weeks activity.  Wait, we are talking about Schatzie here.)


Sunday not saturday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Pressures on Mike, you could not ask for a better judge draw than these two for your fire breathing dragon to show her stuff in front of.


Agreed. I just wish could bribe her in some way to do exactly what she did in the Lansing qualifier.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

going to be a fun day for sure..... no matter how it turns out


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh hell. Would suck to be a day early!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> Ok we will have a long day and we will be trying to move this thing right along so please be early. the running order is this and start time is 8am
> 
> 8am
> 1 Paul Fisher Griff male Dodger
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Please everyone show up early our spring trial by the end of the day was 2 hours ahead of schedule. The grounds are beautiful so please take care of it and enjoy the day sit by the fire and bs and watch some great dogs. Lunch will more then likely be on the fly. As you can see in the photos the cover is very thick and the terrian is very hilly ask our spring judges and Dave after walking all of them:chillin:
There is a outhouse by where the trial is held DO NOT PULL INTO THE CLUB HOUSE FOLLOW THE SIGNS the address will get you to the field you are just a block away I will post gps coords later


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

GPS coords to the field N 42.76022 W085.88037 nearest address is 4699 34th st Zeeland 49464 nearest intersection 38th st & 56th ave
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Nick, any changes to the running order?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

Steelheadfred said:


> Nick, any changes to the running order?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
yes . you and Rick are running on monday  good luck:xzicon_sm


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

jimmyjette14 said:


> yes . you and Rick are running on monday  good luck:xzicon_sm


What time? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

The only changes that have happened I have contaced the handlers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

jimmyjette14 said:


> yes . you and Rick are running on monday  good luck:xzicon_sm




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Lunch is pulled pork sandwiches provided by Scott Meats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Lunch is pulled pork sandwiches provided by Scott Meats
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pulled by me  Man that's a lot of work.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.kibbyengraving.com/

This is where our awards are coming from
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

The flushing dog cup is packed and engraved, ready to go to it's new home for the next year.

Good Luck everyone!


----------

